# Oradour sur Glane France



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are going to France this week , we intend calling at oradour sur Glane . This is the village where the germans killed the whole population of the village during WW2 for no apparent reason. Have any others members visited this site, and any comments would be good info, many thanks. ie is there a aire near the site/or the new village. Whilst on the subject of france we then intend to call at carcarsonne on the way to sete & the seaside.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi lucy2

Well worth a visit, excellent free aire about half a mile away in the new village.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1954


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> We are going to France this week , we intend calling at oradour sur blane
> Lucy


 Lucy, i think you mean oradour sur Glane , www.oradour.info and yes there is a Aire on the site.

A wonderful place to visit (if those are the correct words) such a terrible happening and one we visit often as we have a house close to the village.

Do go the visitor centre and take in the cine show its mind blowing.

Bob


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Well worth a visit, but dont expect to come away without shedding a few tears-it is a very moving and poignant reminder of man's brutality to man. The Aire is excellent and within walking distance. The new town is very pleasant. Oh, BTW It's Oradour Sur (G)lane. :wink:


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> > We are going to France this week , we intend calling at oradour sur blane
> > Lucy
> 
> 
> ...


 Have tried your picture link but appears not to work, many thanks


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Should have said-Carcassonne is a beautiful place-we were there a week ago!!  The Aire there is 100 places and is on a carpark directly at the foot of the old city-beautiful view when lit up at night!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Lucy, try the link again.

Bob


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi ,we went in June,by the time we got there the official aire was full but there is a large car park right on the roundabout at the visitors centre, it was half full of m/h so we stayed there the night.The church clock tower seems to chime twice for every hour we guessed this was in memory of the dead.Well worth a visit


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

yellowdog said:


> The church clock tower seems to chime twice for every hour we guessed this was in memory of the dead.Well worth a visit


Funny you should say that, we toured the S of F and all the clocks seemed to repeat themselves...I wonder why?

We visited the town in 1980, we never heard any birdsong...very eerie.

Texas


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Lucy, try the link again.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob
Your link is still not working.

Ron


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Chausson said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy, try the link again.
> ...


Link works every time for me.......


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Lucy we did the exact trip the opposite way round last week, (Sete, Carcassone, and called at Oradour on our way back up through France)

The Aire at Carcassone gets very (very very very!!!) busy we got there about lunchtime and the place had about 10 emplacements left, by the time we went to bed there must have been another 50 vans parked up (double, treble, quadruple parking!!!) people were still coming in late at night and were just parking up on the roadways blocking everyone in. Very cosy !!!

For Oradour the site mentioned above is a good read

http://www.oradour.info/

We stayed a cpl of nights on the roadside at sete right on the beach which was great, spoilt by the busy road (otherwise we would have stayed longer)

We also stayed at

Narbonne plage aires (7 euros/night)
Rigarda aires (7 euros/night)
latour bas elne aires (10 euros/night inc lecky)


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Link works for me.

Will be there early Sept.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Texas said:


> yellowdog said:
> 
> 
> > The church clock tower seems to chime twice for every hour we guessed this was in memory of the dead.Well worth a visit
> ...


We, too, have visited Oradour - late afternoon, not many people about and soooo quiet - very moving.

Ref the clocks chiming twice - some French friends of ours say it happens mainly in rural communities, harking back to old times, to call the men in from the fields so if they didn't hear it first time, they heard it the second time around.

Sue


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

A bit confusing this one - too many subjects!!!   

But: Agree Oradour is a must-do. Several options for overnighting if the "proper" aire is full. It has a sort of "why would you want to go there" image but is really very moving and sympathetic (if that's the word).

Clocks do chime twice. Guess catzontour has the right reason - in case you miss it first time around.

We recommend Trebes instead of Carcassonne itself. Trebes is a few km south east of C. along the Canal du Midi and a pleasant walk/cycle along the canal will get you directly to Centre Ville. The aire would accommodate (possibly) 50 MH's, is quiet and has free services. Carcasonne best explored on foot/cycle anyway


----------

